# MJ Bag that looks like Tom Ford



## sdkitty

this reminds me of tom ford's jennifer bag......not sure I like the fabric/tape trim and handle but it looks good in this seller's photos


----------



## jblended

It looks like an updated Natasha bag to me, which makes sense because the Natasha (especially the expandable version) also looked like the Tom Ford Jennifer bag.

I like that MJ is reintroducing his most popular styles from MBMJ, but I'm not impressed with them under the new line. It's like he dumbed down the original designs somewhat. I agree with you that the webbing is not a good look here.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> It looks like an updated Natasha bag to me, which makes sense because the Natasha (especially the expandable version) also looked like the Tom Ford Jennifer bag.
> 
> I like that MJ is reintroducing his most popular styles from MBMJ, but I'm not impressed with them under the new line. It's like he dumbed down the original designs somewhat. I agree with you that the webbing is not a good look here.


thanks for responding
nordstroms rack has basically the same bag with a leather handle....I may go look at it IRL.  that "marc jacobs" on the front is pretty large but I think worth a look


----------



## jblended

sdkitty said:


> thanks for responding


Not at all. 
This subforum really doesn't get enough activity, considering just how good the old MJ Collection and MBMJ stuff was. 
The newer line has some good pieces too, but everyone focused on the snapshot, which imo is nothing compared to the standard we're used to from MJ, and so the love died out. It's a shame.



sdkitty said:


> that "marc jacobs" on the front is pretty large but I think worth a look


It's prominent, for sure. However, no more so than the signature plaque on the original Natasha bags. 
I definitely like the all-leather version better. Some designs suit webbing trims/straps, but this one is better in all leather, imo.

If you do see it at your NR, please post your thoughts on it.


----------



## sdkitty

Thanks.  I will.  Price there is better than on Poshmark and I can see touch and return if I change my mind.   Of course in 6 to 12 months it might be worth half that price


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> Not at all.
> This subforum really doesn't get enough activity, considering just how good the old MJ Collection and MBMJ stuff was.
> The newer line has some good pieces too, but everyone focused on the snapshot, which imo is nothing compared to the standard we're used to from MJ, and so the love died out. It's a shame.
> 
> 
> It's prominent, for sure. However, no more so than the signature plaque on the original Natasha bags.
> I definitely like the all-leather version better. Some designs suit webbing trims/straps, but this one is better in all leather, imo.
> 
> If you do see it at your NR, please post your thoughts on it.


I agree it's sad this subforum is so quiet.  Even if MJ bags aren't what they used to be, doesn't anyone want to talk about deals on the classics?
I got one of the newer MJ bags a few months back.  It was preowned from the consignment shop in great condition.  No flaws on a light color.  The other day I took it out and noticed a crack on the edgecoat.  It's near the corner where the flap lifts.  Disappointing but this kind of shiny edgecoat is prone to that.  I had another bag that the edgecoat cracked all along the handles.
Anyway, other than that, the bag is pretty nice
And the MJ name on it isn't as prominent.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> Not at all.
> This subforum really doesn't get enough activity, considering just how good the old MJ Collection and MBMJ stuff was.
> The newer line has some good pieces too, but everyone focused on the snapshot, which imo is nothing compared to the standard we're used to from MJ, and so the love died out. It's a shame.
> 
> 
> It's prominent, for sure. However, no more so than the signature plaque on the original Natasha bags.
> I definitely like the all-leather version better. Some designs suit webbing trims/straps, but this one is better in all leather, imo.
> 
> If you do see it at your NR, please post your thoughts on it.


I went to NR and saw the bags.  they had purple, black and burnt almond.  didn't love it.  seemed a bit too structured for me.  the sides and bottom were firm to keep the shape.  It was ok but didn't inspire me.  just goes to show there's nothing like seeing a bag IRL.
I looked online at Natshas.  there are some deals out there but I don't think that's a bag for me.  I don't like a long shoulder strap.


----------



## jblended

sdkitty said:


> The other day I took it out and noticed a crack on the edgecoat.


Love that bag! I prefer that logo as well. I don't know why he's chosen to make his logos larger in the latest releases. I much prefer the subtle logo.
As for the cracked edgekote, are you willing to DIY it? Because I do it all the time. A bottle of Fieblings Edgekote costs a few dollars and will last years with you! 



sdkitty said:


> I looked online at Natshas. there are some deals out there but I don't think that's a bag for me. I don't like a long shoulder strap.


Shame that the bag wasn't great irl, but it's good you got to handle them rather than buying blind.
The Natashas are softer, less structured than this bag, so they hug the body a lot better. The straps are crossbody on me, so you're right, it's not suitable if you want it to be a shoulder bag.
I remember years ago that Vince Camuto had a dupe of the Natasha bag with a shorter strap, if you like that style of bag. I'm not sure about the brand and quality, but it may be worth keeping an eye out at your NR (the brand is sold at the Rack frequently).

Thanks so much for updating here after you tried the bag.


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> Love that bag! I prefer that logo as well. I don't know why he's chosen to make his logos larger in the latest releases. I much prefer the subtle logo.
> As for the cracked edgekote, are you willing to DIY it? Because I do it all the time. A bottle of Fieblings Edgekote costs a few dollars and will last years with you!
> 
> 
> Shame that the bag wasn't great irl, but it's good you got to handle them rather than buying blind.
> The Natashas are softer, less structured than this bag, so they hug the body a lot better. The straps are crossbody on me, so you're right, it's not suitable if you want it to be a shoulder bag.
> I remember years ago that Vince Camuto had a dupe of the Natasha bag with a shorter strap, if you like that style of bag. I'm not sure about the brand and quality, but it may be worth keeping an eye out at your NR (the brand is sold at the Rack frequently).
> 
> Thanks so much for updating here after you tried the bag.


thanks for the compliment on my beige/tan bag.  It's quite functional.  that front pocket can hold quite a bit and it's easily accessed - has a snap closure but you can get your hand into the sides of the snap part. 

 My DH is very handy and he could do a better job on the edgecoat.  but it's one tiny crack.  I'm not sure if it was there when I bought the bag or if it developed with use.  I'll think about the Feiblings.  Would be good to fix in case I ever want to sell the bag.  I'd like to say I'll never have this problem again but when I saw this bag I didn't think about my prior experience with cracked edgecoat.

As far as NR, I'm not liking it much lately.  The only bags I liked were a couple of high end designer ones for around $2,000.  I couldn't find any clothes I liked.  And it wasn't a price issue.  I was willing to pay a decent price for a tee shirt but they didn't have anything I wanted.
I'll keep what you said about vince camuto in mind.  I'm guilty of mostly looking at brands that are popular here on the PF.
But I do have my eye on one from Posh that was somewhat popular here several years ago and isn't now.


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> this reminds me of tom ford's jennifer bag......not sure I like the fabric/tape trim and handle but it looks good in this seller's photos
> View attachment 5382502


Interesting, I just got back from my first trip in what seems like forever and I am reminded how important a light weight bag is useful for walking around all day. I wonder if the webbing strap would be light on your shoulder. I think I’ll have to look around for this, thanks.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> Interesting, I just got back from my first trip in what seems like forever and I am reminded how important a light weight bag is useful for walking around all day. I wonder if the webbing strap would be light on your shoulder. I think I’ll have to look around for this, thanks.


the had the same bag at NR without the webbing strap.  I didn't like IRL


----------

